# Survey Confirms the Obvious: Vaping is Not a Gateway to Smoking



## Gizmo (18/8/15)

Kids who vape don’t go on to smoke traditional cigarettes. No shit.







The only people who will be surprised by these results are the same types of people who probably still think that Reefer Madness is a thing. The results were published in the Public Health journal and revealed that 10 per cent of teenagers have tried e-cigarettes, but that almost all of them were regular smokers before hand. If that’s not enough to debunk the tired old “think of the children” bullshit that we’ve come to expect from the anti-vapers, then I don’t know what will.

But it’s not all good news. According to an article about the survey in the Independent:

“However, the academics who analysed the survey, published in the journal Public Health, found an increase in “false perceptions” about e-cigarettes among children. Between 2013 and 2015, the proportion of 11- to 18-year-olds who wrongly believed that electronic cigarettes were just as harmful as smoking increased from 11 per cent to 21 per cent.”

It seems like the Big Tobacco propaganda is having it’s intended effect.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Kids who vape don’t go on to smoke traditional cigarettes. No shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice find @Gizmo 
have you possibly got a link to the article?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

